# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوات و نمونه سوالات رشته نرم افزار

## masoud_z_65

با سلام

اگه خدا کمک کنه میخوام این تاپیکو تا موقعی که اینجا هستم حسابی بترکونم

از وقتی اومدم اینجا خیلی از بچه ها کمکم کردن و چیای جدید یاد گرفتم
پس تصمیم گرفتم هرچی از دستم برمیاد به بقیه هم کمک کنم

توی این تاپیک جزوات و نمونه وسوالای رشته ی مهندسی نرم افزار رو میزاریم
از بقیه هم خواهش میکنم تا جایی که میتونن منابعشون رو در اختیار بقیه بزارن
 :قلب:

----------


## masoud_z_65

نقش معماري سازماني در فرآيند برنامه ريزي استراتژيك
معماری نرم افزار - قسمت اول 
معماری نرم افزار - قسمت دوم 
کارگاه آموزشی Service Oriented Architecture 
كاربرد BPMS و WFMS در اتوماسیون و مدیریت فرایندهای سازمانی 
مبانی معماری فناوری اطلاعات سازمانی 
ساختار و مبانی پایه معماری سرویس گرا 
پروتكل ها و استانداردهای معماری سرویس گرا 
متدها و تكنیك های یكپارچه سازی سیستم های سازمانی (EAI) 
کاربرد SOA در لایه های معماری شهر الکترونیک 
ابزارهای طراحی و پیاده سازی معماری سرویس گرا (Oracle SOA Suite, IBM WebSphere, Microsoft BizTalk Server)

نمونه سوال ساختمان داده

تعدادی جزوه و نمونه سوال ریاضی مهندسی

جزوه محاسبات عددی

جزوه اسمبلی

نمونه سوال کامپایلر

آموزش SQL_Server 2005

آموزش شبکه

مهندسی اینترنت
جزوه مهندسی اینترنت(پاورپوینت)
جزوه مهندسی اینترنت

کتاب آموزش فارسی SQL Server

تمرینات درس سیستم عامل
حل تمرینات سیستم عامل
جزوه سیستم عامل

----------


## masoud_z_65

آقا شرمنده...ممنون از مدیران محترم
مثل اینکه تاپیک رو اشتباه جای دیگه زده بودم!!!!

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام عزيزم
دستت درد نكنه بابت اين همه كتاب !
ولي اگه لطف كني همه را در يك پست قرار بدي از بزرگ شدن بي هوده تاپيك جلوگيري مي كني و استقبال كننده بيشتري هم به اينجا مياد !!!  اكثرا دوست ندارن چند تا صفحه را بروند جلو براي مطالب خيلي كم !!!
تشكر !

----------


## masoud_z_65

> سلام عزيزم
> دستت درد نكنه بابت اين همه كتاب !
> ولي اگه لطف كني همه را در يك پست قرار بدي از بزرگ شدن بي هوده تاپيك جلوگيري مي كني و استقبال كننده بيشتري هم به اينجا مياد !!!  اكثرا دوست ندارن چند تا صفحه را بروند جلو براي مطالب خيلي كم !!!
> تشكر !


درسته
پس سعی میکنم هر دفعه همون پست اول رو ویرایش کنم
خوشحال میشم بقیه هم همکاری کنن :قلب:

----------


## masoud_z_65

چند تا نمونه سوال درس شبکه به همراه جواب تشریحی
به همراه سوالات تستی درس شبکه

----------


## mehdi_turbo

در اين ادرس هم يه چيزايي قرار داره

نمونه سوالات و جزوات دانشکده برق, رایانه و فناوری اطلاعات دانشگاه آزاد قزوین

----------


## flash118

با سلام وخسته نباشید بابا این سایت دانلود ما رو کلافه کرد لطفا این جزوات را در یک سایتی بگدارید کخ مشکل دانلود نداشته باشه و از زحماتتون هم نهایت تشکر را دارم اگه میشه لینک های اصلاح شده رو زود قرار بدین ممنون از زحمت شما عیزان به امید فردای بهتر خدانگه دار

----------


## cheshm

سلام من رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر هستم ،هر چی می خواین(در مور جزوات )به جز پول به من خبر بدین واسه تون میارم. :متفکر:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام من رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر هستم ،هر چی می خواین(در مور جزوات )به جز پول به من خبر بدین واسه تون میارم.


سلام دوست من
من 3 بار متني كه اينجا نوشتيد را خوندم متوجه نشدم منظورتون چيه ؟
جزوه ها را پولي ميديد يا مجاني؟
رويه سايت ميذاريد يا بايد بيام دم خونتون؟
...

اگه جزوه اي داريد بذاريد روي سايت ... يا جايي اپلود كنيد كه بشه دانلود كرد ..
زياد مهم نيست جزوه هاتون چي باشه مهم حس همياري و همكاري با همه !! :لبخند:

----------


## masoud_z_65

جزوه طراحی کامپایلر

----------


## unix89

> نقش معماري سازماني در فرآيند برنامه ريزي استراتژيك
> معماری نرم افزار - قسمت اول 
> معماری نرم افزار - قسمت دوم 
> کارگاه آموزشی Service Oriented Architecture 
> كاربرد BPMS و WFMS در اتوماسیون و مدیریت فرایندهای سازمانی 
> مبانی معماری فناوری اطلاعات سازمانی 
> ساختار و مبانی پایه معماری سرویس گرا 
> پروتكل ها و استانداردهای معماری سرویس گرا 
> متدها و تكنیك های یكپارچه سازی سیستم های سازمانی (EAI) 
> ...


من نمی تونم جزوه ها را دانلود کنم.

----------


## masoud_z_65

> من نمی تونم جزوه ها را دانلود کنم.


دوست عزیز کدوم یکی رو بگو اگر حجمش کم بود برات همینجا آپلودش کنم

----------


## #Elahe#

آموزش SQL_Server 2005

این لینکش خرابه

----------


## small_rz

سلام
من این ترم قراره کارگاه سیستم برای کاردانی و بگم کسی جزوه یا سرفصل خاصی داره؟
مرسی

----------


## _lotus_

سلام
منابع درسی، منابع تکمیلی، سوال امتحانی، اسلاید، یادداشت و ... همه در این سایت:
http://sadighim.ir/Courses/

----------


## m_n20003

دانلود جزوات پارسه و فیلم های اموزشی دروس رشته کامپیوتر و IT
www.it90.ir

www.itkonkor.com

----------

